# Can't Open Online Media Player



## The Fuzz 53 (Jun 27, 2007)

You know, back when I got the internet feed for free, it ALWAYS worked. Now that I have to pay for it, it's gone to hell and is constantly broken, like right now. Can anybody else log-in?


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

I got:
"Service Unavailable - DNS failure." I checked a while later and it was working again.


----------

